

Show HN: Cloud Launchpad for Google - ridruejo
https://google.bitnami.com

======
tjbiddle
So Bitnami is essentially packaging open source applications, deploying them
in one-click onto a 3rd party cloud host (Google or AWS it looks like), and
then charging people by the month for doing this?

Sounds great for people who just want to set something up quickly, but am I
missing some other point? I would rather put in a few hours to get something
setup myself, create an AMI (Or equivalent on another provider), and then I
wouldn't be getting charged monthly.

I'm probably not the target audience here though.

~~~
prydonius
Bitnami applications are free to download/launch in the cloud, and you are
never locked in to using Bitnami.

On top of this, we provide management of your cloud hosting with scheduled
backups and monitoring as a paid service[1].

[1] [https://bitnami.com/cloud#benefits](https://bitnami.com/cloud#benefits)

~~~
cloudwizard
Any python dev environments?

~~~
prydonius
We have a Django stack :)
[https://bitnami.com/stack/django](https://bitnami.com/stack/django)

------
girishso
Does it deploy Redmine/rails apps to Google cloud??

On another note.. Is it only me who finds Google cloud Eco system confusing?
Compared to AWS of course.

~~~
jsolson
What do you find confusing? Stated differently, what questions do you have
about the platform that you find do not have straightforward answers, or for
which straightforward answers were difficult to find?

(note: I work on Compute Engine, so my question is more than idle curiosity :)

~~~
girishso
It's quite possible that I am just not aware of the things...

But is there a single place (site) for Google developers, where I can see what
the heck is going on with my account? For starters... I just searched (googled
of course :) for "google developer console" the first link is

Google play developer console - and it's asking me to sign up for something
(Google play of course) -
[https://play.google.com/apps/publish/signup/](https://play.google.com/apps/publish/signup/)

Ignoring /help links(number 2 and 3), fourth link is
[https://developers.google.com/](https://developers.google.com/) \- it has a
big Search field and some text mentioning Products/Monetizing/Web Fundamentals

I have a couple of projects deployed on GAE, there is no where I can find
them!

And all this is happening when I am signed in to my Google developers account.

Is it so hard for mighty Google to have a single developers console for all
their platforms? And I haven't even touched how frustrating it is to work with
Google APIs these days.

